# Comedy Company Colin Carpenter



## Jillaroo (Jan 31, 2014)

_Colin is talking about the stars, very funny_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxPwwYnfiFA&list=PLB4D5A63168484CD3


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 31, 2014)

Remember laughing at that stuff 30 years ago, not so much now. But nice try Jilly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 31, 2014)

_Don't tell me you are losing your sense of humour Di_


----------

